# hello from Ayrshire :P



## R11cky (Feb 1, 2010)

hi guys .. one of the best bodybuilding forum :thumbup1:


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the site, enjoy!


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi mate where in Ayrshire and where do you train?

Theres a strong Ayrshire squad on here


----------



## R11cky (Feb 1, 2010)

Team1 said:


> Hi mate where in Ayrshire and where do you train?
> 
> Theres a strong Ayrshire squad on here


good to hear that  lol am from killie .. train in fitness first u sir?


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Ayrshire for the win.

Welcome.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Welcome to uk-m


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

R11cky said:


> good to hear that  lol am from killie .. train in fitness first u sir?


Killie - Nae luck mate :lol:

Do you know Marve? Have you bought one of the tshirts kicking about of him :lol:

Im from Dalry and train at Glencairn Gym in Stevenston. Dalry and Stevenston - a combination of doom


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

welcome matey


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

welcome mate :thumb:


----------



## R11cky (Feb 1, 2010)

Team1 said:


> Killie - Nae luck mate :lol:
> 
> Do you know Marve? Have you bought one of the tshirts kicking about of him :lol:
> 
> Im from Dalry and train at Glencairn Gym in Stevenston. Dalry and Stevenston - a combination of doom


dalry n stevenston mate cmon lets be fair here lol :laugh: stevenston is mare fkd up then killie lol

al shoot the **** if i see him nvm buying his t shirts


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

R11cky said:


> dalry n stevenston mate cmon lets be fair here lol :laugh: stevenston is mare fkd up then killie lol
> 
> al shoot the **** if i see him nvm buying his t shirts


is it fuk,Stevenston isnt a patch on how bad killie is,we lived in Longpark for near 4 years and it was living hell!!


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

hello


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Id say that Killie is maybe just a sized up version of Stevenston. Stevenston is imo the biggest sh!thole around with Kilbirnie a close second. Not going into south ayrshire as thats a whole other kette of sister shaggin :lol:

That said....we are all ayrshire tattie howkin scum so lets not get into pedantics about who lives in the most scummy town


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome dude. 

I think i win when it comes to Messed up towns, Kilwinning FFS.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

^^ you have a point babe:laugh:

But NONE are worse than longpark, really- i have stayed in Kilwinning, Stevenston, Saltcoats, Irvine, Ardrossan...they are all quite sh!t...but still, nothing compares to killi, i don't even give it a capital letter anymore:lol:


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Mrs Weeman said:


> ^^ you have a point babe:laugh:
> 
> But NONE are worse than longpark, really- i have stayed in Kilwinning, Stevenston, Saltcoats, Irvine, Ardrossan...they are all quite sh!t...but still, nothing compares to killi, *i don't even give it a capital letter anymore* :lol:


That bad then, it dont even get a capital Letter.

Brilliant! :lol: :thumb:


----------

